# Antibiotics for syrian hamster



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi everyone. So i have a year and a half old hamster daisy. Today i took her to the vets as when i cleaned her cage out i found blood on her bedding. He said he couldn't find anything, though said she is obese, she weighs 190grams. I dont feel she is fat, i mean she feels skinny! He has giving me a 10 day course of antibiotics incase its a uti but i dont know how to give it to her. I was thinking mixing it with yogurt but not sure? Also he said twice a day 12 hours apart but i hate having to wake her!  any advice appreciated!


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Does she have a favourite food that is 'wet' or can be mashed or the antibiotic can soak in? I've used porridge, banana, baby food (make sure it doesn't contain onion or other ingredients that are dangerous for hammies), cheerios, and other things, if she likes yogurt then I think thats ok, (I'm sure you would) but just check the ingredients first.

Re her weight, 190g doesn't necessarily mean she is obese, Syrians vary in size quite a bit and a big Syrian can be as big as 200g.


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

She likes banana! I guess id use a very small amount so she gets the whole dose? And i thought so. I mean i can feel her ribs and dont think she looks fat. Shes always on her wheel...but he was like i had a 'normal' size hamster in earlier at only 150 grams


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yes, only use as much as she can comfortably eat in one sitting, I'd mash it up and put a small amount on a spoon or something you don't mind 'giving' to her, then she can lick it off the item.

When you say you can feel her ribs how easy are they to feel? I mean, can you feel a layer of flesh or are the ribs 'sharp'?


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, only use as much as she can comfortably eat in one sitting, I'd mash it up and put a small amount on a spoon or something you don't mind 'giving' to her, then she can lick it off the item.
> 
> When you say you can feel her ribs how easy are they to feel? I mean, can you feel a layer of flesh or are the ribs 'sharp'?


Thank you! I mean you can feel a layer of flesh yes, but i can still feel her ribs, i thought she felt skinny, shes on her wheel for hours so i cant see how he is saying shes obese


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah Chambers said:


> Thank you! I mean you can feel a layer of flesh yes, but i can still feel her ribs, i thought she felt skinny, shes on her wheel for hours so i cant see how he is saying shes obese


On Erinsanimals website (link below) it states for body size:_ The hamster should not be overweight or underweight. Being too large is just as damaging to a hamsters health as being too thin. You should not be able to see the rib cage or spine. When holding the hamster you will be able to feel the bones but they should not be sharp, you will be able to feel a layer of flesh between the fur and skeleton._
So going by that sounds like she is OK weight wise.

How are you doing with giving the meds?

Link: https://erinshamsters.wixsite.com/h...e,layer of flesh between the fur and skeleton.


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok thank you! Not good..I've tried with the syringe just to see but shes having non of it haha. The thing is ive seen no more blood..so now im.nervous of giving her it if she doesn't really need it but i will try it with mashed up banana


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah Chambers said:


> Ok thank you! Not good..I've tried with the syringe just to see but shes having non of it haha. The thing is ive seen no more blood..so now im.nervous of giving her it if she doesn't really need it but i will try it with mashed up banana


As with humans you need to just keep giving it to her until the dose is complete, otherwise you risk her getting ill again. I know its not nice, I had to give my girl antibiotics as well, I was lucky in that my girl just licked it up in the end (I put it in some baby food and she loved it), but I had to do the first couple with her not being cooperative. 
I think once you find the best treat, it'll be easier.


----------

